# sponge



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

this thing was about the size of a AAA battery about a month and half or more ago.. now its like a c battery.. 








and FTS from about 15 minutes ago since im already uploading pics (actinic only)


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Looking sweet Nismo.

Lots of color in there


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

and growing.....


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

That looks like snot. Sorry...but it does. WHat should it look like as it grows?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

notaverage said:


> That looks like snot. Sorry...but it does. WHat should it look like as it grows?


Well actually that is what its supposed to look like. you cant see it from the normal fron view of the tank, its a "hitch Hiker" just growing off the rock and breaking down nutrients, part of the eco system.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Thats really cool Nismo! didnt mean anything by the fact that it looks ike snot. 
Keep us updated man. It looks likee I am missing out on a lot of VERY interesting things not having a salt tank!


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I enjoy your tank


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

that thing is growing really well!!

im pissed off. a few weeks ago i was cleaning my tank and saw this neon yellow colour on a rock. not thinking i started breaking it up with the airline tube. then started sucking it up...only to realized that it was an awesome looking sponge. i was so f*cking pissed off after that.lol


----------

